# TBH's Toolbox..



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

How do you install it? I'm rooted and have busybox installed... not sure what to do next.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tornlogic said:


> How do you install it? I'm rooted and have busybox installed... not sure what to do next.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


My suggestion would be nothing. Wait until we have a way to restore the phone from mishaps.


----------



## anuraj1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree that an SBF would be a good thing, but the toolbox allows you to debloat and rebloat the device. Debloating has at least doubled my battery life.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

You buy the TeamBlackhat app and get the APK from that. I think it's teamblackhat.info


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

I installed TeamBlackHat and ran the 10% battery increments and the debloating, and I too have seen a huge increase in battery life.


----------



## boostinmech (Jun 14, 2011)

Go to Files app>internal phone storage>scroll down to teamblackhat app> and click on BionicTB and it should ask if you would like to install the app.

I think this is what you were refering too.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

boostinmech said:


> Go to Files app>internal phone storage>scroll down to teamblackhat app> and click on BionicTB and it should ask if you would like to install the app.
> 
> I think this is what you were refering too.


Exactly thank you. All debloated now. I was looking in SD card. I'm dumb

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

After running the debloat on this I started having random apps from internal storage somehow migrate to the SD card and then delete. XDA forum app and Droidforum app to name them. I re-downloaded and then found them moved to the SD card. Not sure if it was the TBH app or not but I reported it to p3droid anyway, and rebloated about 2 hours ago. So far have not seen the issue again, however I can't be sure TBH app was to blame.


----------



## 24blackmamba (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats in the updated toolbox?? Does any one know?


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

My guide how to install and use

The updated toolbox includes boot images and boot animations and also various bug fixes


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> After running the debloat on this I started having random apps from internal storage somehow migrate to the SD card and then delete. XDA forum app and Droidforum app to name them. I re-downloaded and then found them moved to the SD card. Not sure if it was the TBH app or not but I reported it to p3droid anyway, and rebloated about 2 hours ago. So far have not seen the issue again, however I can't be sure TBH app was to blame.


My phone was doing this after I rooted, but before I debloated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## zr0ko0l (Sep 6, 2011)

so i have downloaded and installed the app. i open tranq and do the 10% battery mod and my phone automatically reboots, and once it comes on nothing has happened? am i doing or have i done something wrong?


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

anuraj1 said:


> I agree that an SBF would be a good thing, but the toolbox allows you to debloat and rebloat the device. Debloating has at least doubled my battery life.


There already is an SBF....but it is the new format...FXZ. Check around....it's already out.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Tornlogic said:


> My phone was doing this after I rooted, but before I debloated.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


My phone was doing this before I rooted.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

nerdslogic said:


> My phone was doing this before I rooted.


Then I guess it's a "feature" of the phone. lol


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Vocali05 said:


> My guide how to install and use
> 
> The updated toolbox includes boot images and boot animations and also various bug fixes


Thanks for the video, its always nice to see it in action


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought Titanium Back-Up Pro, and TBH's app. Which does the rootzwiki community think is better....

Freezing all the bloat in Titanium Back Up Pro?

or....

Uninstalling all the bloat via TBH's Tranquility toolbox?

Are there pros and cons to each of those options? Thanks!


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Functionally it is the same, except you can defrost with TiB if you do something naughty.


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have both. I just went ahead with the TBH app debloat.


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

"idefiler6 said:


> After running the debloat on this I started having random apps from internal storage somehow migrate to the SD card and then delete. XDA forum app and Droidforum app to name them. I re-downloaded and then found them moved to the SD card. Not sure if it was the TBH app or not but I reported it to p3droid anyway, and rebloated about 2 hours ago. So far have not seen the issue again, however I can't be sure TBH app was to blame.


This happened to me too I thought I was losing my mind


----------

